#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Get your encrypted email account now!

## Helena

Do you know *Gmail is not a safe place to upload your data?* 
Everything you do through Gmail even your location and the personal contacts are collected by Google! and that's how Google AdSense work.
Are you concerned about your privacy ? then here are some alternatives for Gmail.

Mailbox




Mailfence 



Protonmail 


Tutanota 



Runbox

----------

